

Show HN: Fetchpost – Save HN post and comments as mails in maildir format - nazri1
https://asciinema.org/a/593u87rrsa3mevktyekepm4ke

======
akkartik
Clickable repo:
[https://github.com/holygeek/fetchpost](https://github.com/holygeek/fetchpost)

It doesn't look like you're using the HN API. Perhaps you should? Here's a
library from a quick google:
[https://github.com/cryptix/gohn](https://github.com/cryptix/gohn)

~~~
nazri1
> It doesn't look like you're using the HN API.

Sorry I don't get what you mean. The comments are fetched by making REST
requests to [https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/v0/](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/), so it is using the HN API isn't it?

~~~
akkartik
Ah, I missed that, sorry. D'uh, you actually have a global right up top called
HN_API_URL.

------
fiatjaf
This is useful, should be more upvoted.

